# Tire chains & used Snow Dog plow question



## Dennis Baunach (Apr 15, 2003)

I have found this forum to be a fantastic site to answer many of my questions throughout the years but this is the first time I have posted. 
I'm not really a professional but I have plowed plenty of snow! We live in snow country in WA state in the backwoods. We get 3+ feet of snow ea year and I need to plow out about a mile of dirt/gravel logging roads (some my drive and some neighbors). I plow when I get around 4-6" of snow. For the past 17 years I have used various rigs including a tractor with back plow and my back-hoe loader for plowing.

Twelve years ago I finally settled on a late '60s Ford 6cyl gas 3yd. dump truck (Big Blue) with an old county plow on it. I need to put a lot of weight in the bed for balast and chain up the duals to make it up and down the hills. I have never liscenced it and it never goes further than a few miles from my home. This truck really moves the snow, nothing slows it down but it is a bear to maneuver in tight spots and it 's on it's last leg (pretty well worn when I got it) I am now also looking to replace my farm truck (94 Dodge Ram 1500 gas- 300k miles and worn out) with a Heavy duty 1997 Dodge Ram 2500 4X4 Club Cab. Auto trans. Long bed. Heavy duty transfer case, factory no spin differentials, dana 60 front 70 rear. 4.10 ratio gears.Very good condition, 90k miles on it and asking $4000. I can really use the club cab for the family.

My questions: Does this seem to you to be a good replacement truck for my plowing requirements? Is this going to really move/side-cast the snow? Or am I expecting too much from a pick-up?

Why don't I ever see anyone talk about using tire chains? Do you guy's chain up for hilly or dirt road areas? I assume I will need to chain up all fours on the new rig to do the job.
Because my roads are gravel/dirt do I count on needing skids so as not to hit rocks during the season's first couple of plow runs?

Also, I spotted a used 7-1/2' Snow Dog plow for sale locally including the mount off a 1997 Dodge Ram 1500 for $2500. Does anyone know if the mount will fit my future 2500?
Thanks so much!


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

I bought my 99 Ram 2500 with 116k miles on it for $3700 and its plowed very well. I think that price is fair considering the mileage but Id still haggle a little. As for the plow, I love my snowdogg and wouldn't hesitate buying another one. I wouldn't go with a 7'6" though for that truck especially for plowing a road. Id at least go with an 8'. Best of luck.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

Many do not use the chains simpilly for the local bylaws forbid there usage. For you I might try just running in 4low with a little weight. Depending on the water content or snow ratios you will be fine unless you get pounded with the heavy wet stuff.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Dennis Baunach;1497529 said:


> Also, I spotted a used 7-1/2' Snow Dog plow for sale locally including the mount off a 1997 Dodge Ram 1500 for $2500. Does anyone know if the mount will fit my future 2500?
> Thanks so much!


First you want at least an 8 ft plow for that truck.

second yes the 97 1500 mount will fit, but I'm betting that is a MD plow and that is too light for your truck in the conditions you describe, in the snowdawg line you'd need a HD or better yet EX


----------

